# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Секс и сознание Кришны.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемые преданные, уважаемые Вайшнавы. Харе Кришна.

Секс и межполовые отношения являются целью деятельности всех обусловленных живых существ. Его Божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада говорит в Шримад_Бхагавад Гите: сексуальные желания и йога вещи не совместимые, 

Ачария говорит о необходимости обуздания сексуальных желаний, скажите как это происходит? Что значит обуздать сексуальное желание? И в чем отличие между обуздать и избавиться? 

Как не стать Нирвишеша_шуньявади при работе с сексуальным желанием?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Уважаемые преданные, уважаемые Вайшнавы. Харе Кришна.
> 
> Секс и межполовые отношения являются целью деятельности всех обусловленных живых существ. Его Божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада говорит в Шримад_Бхагавад Гите: сексуальные желания и йога вещи не совместимые, 
> 
> Ачария говорит о необходимости обуздания сексуальных желаний, скажите как это происходит? Что значит обуздать сексуальное желание? И в чем отличие между обуздать и избавиться? 
> 
> Как не стать Нирвишеша_шуньявади при работе с сексуальным желанием?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...015#post164015

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Обуздание и искушенность духовной природой разные вещи. Тот кто осознал Верховную личность господа Шри Кришну  и его все привлекающий аспект непременно отречется от мирской жизни, это по сути конечная цель философии сознания Шри Кришны. То есть пропадает интерес. Мне рано таким образом решать такого рода проблемы. Однако обуздание сексуального желания как я понимаю происходит на уровне ума чувств и разума. За счёт чего это происходит? У меня есть своё мнение: зависть и избавление от неё. Однако я в этом не уверен.

----------


## Варган

> Однако обуздание сексуального желания как я понимаю происходит на уровне ума чувств и разума. За счёт чего это происходит?


"Тот, кто общается с людьми, занимающимися сексом, не может понять «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В этом тайна постижения «Бхагаватам»" (ШБ 1.3.44, смысл). http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/3/44

"«Шримад-Бхагаватам» необходимо принимать от представителя Шукадевы, который ведет отреченный образ жизни и не отягощен семейными заботами" (ШБ 1.3.41, смысл). http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/3/41 


"Помыслы большинства людей сосредоточены главным образом на удовлетворении языка и гениталий. Такова материальная жизнь. Смысл материальной жизни сводится к тому, чтобы есть, пить и веселиться, не задумываясь о духовной природе своего «я» и о пути духовного самоосознания. Поскольку материалисты заняты исключительно удовлетворением прихотей языка, желудка и гениталий, тот, кто хочет достичь духовного совершенства, должен остерегаться общения с ними. Общение с материалистичными людьми равносильно самоубийству. Поэтому говорится, что разумный человек должен избегать этого пагубного общения и стараться как можно больше времени проводить в обществе святых людей. Когда человек общается с духовными людьми, все его сомнения, касающиеся духовной цели жизни, рассеиваются и он быстро продвигается по пути духовного самоосознания. Нередко можно встретить людей, которые очень строго придерживаются того или иного вероисповедания. Следуя заповедям своей религии, индусы, мусульмане и христиане ходят в церкви, храмы или мечети, но, к сожалению, они не могут отказаться от общения с людьми, интересы которых сосредоточены на сексе и удовлетворении языка. В этом стихе ясно сказано, что тот, кто считает себя очень религиозным человеком, но вместе с тем продолжает общаться с такими людьми, обязательно деградирует и попадет в самые мрачные области ада". (ШБ 3.31.32, смысл) http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/31/32

"Итак, обусловленная душа, ища спасения от материальных страданий, обращается к мнимым йогам, свами и воплощениям Бога, и они обманывают ее. Разочаровавшись в них, она приходит к преданным, к чистым брахманам, которые стараются помочь ей подняться на духовный уровень, чтобы она навсегда сбросила путы материи. Но бывает, что такой человек несерьезно относится к духовной жизни и не может строго следовать принципам, запрещающим вступать в недозволенные половые отношения, есть мясо, принимать одурманивающие вещества и играть в азартные игры. Поэтому он снова деградирует и ищет прибежища в обществе людей, которые недалеко ушли от обезьян. В Движении сознания Кришны тоже есть обезьяноподобные ученики. Они не способны строго следовать регулирующим принципам и потому падают, а иногда даже объединяются в группы, деятельность которых вращается вокруг секса. Их поведение доказывает, что они и в самом деле, как утверждал Дарвин, произошли от обезьяны. То же самое о подобных людях сказано в данном стихе: йатхА вАнара-джАтеХ". (ШБ 5.14.30, смысл). http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/14/30

То есть нужно не общаться с людьми, привязанными к общению с противоположным полом, слушать лекции от отречённых людей - отречённых по-настоящему, а не просто формально.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А как правильно? Не общаться и избегать встреч и общения или не общаться значит не слушать? У меня да и вообще в целом в обществе все ведут сексуальную жизнь и живут не регулируемой семейной жизнью. 
Кришнамв карму то не вмешивается. я обречен?  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Обуздание и искушенность духовной природой разные вещи. Тот кто осознал Верховную личность господа Шри Кришну  и его все привлекающий аспект непременно отречется от мирской жизни, это по сути конечная цель философии сознания Шри Кришны. То есть пропадает интерес. Мне рано таким образом решать такого рода проблемы. Однако обуздание сексуального желания как я понимаю происходит на уровне ума чувств и разума. За счёт чего это происходит? У меня есть своё мнение: зависть и избавление от неё. Однако я в этом не уверен.


Вы очень хитрый. Если бы проблемы можно было решить без сознания Кришны, кому нужно было бы сознание Кришны?
Проблемы - это луч света, ведущий к сознанию Кришны.

В сообщении Враджендры Кумара же русским по белому написано, используйте проблемы для достижения Кришны. Иными словами, сделайте из них служение. Никакого другого пути нет вообще.

Мы ведь зависимые от Кришны существа. Ваша идея о том, чтобы обуздать что-то без сознания Кришны означает идею независимости от Бога, означает вот ту самую идею, которая привела нас в материальный мир.

Проблемы - это мотор, стимул для развития. Только прибежище в служении лотосным стопам может нам защиту.

Единственная альтернатива - продаться какому-то демону в обмен на деградацию.

----------


## Варган

> А как правильно? Не общаться и избегать встреч и общения или не общаться значит не слушать? У меня да и вообще в целом в обществе все ведут сексуальную жизнь и живут не регулируемой семейной жизнью. 
> Кришнамв карму то не вмешивается. я обречен?


"Преданный не должен поверять свои мысли материалистам. Как правило, доверительной беседе присуще определенное расположение к собеседнику, поэтому такая беседа является общением. Встретив друга-материалиста, преданный должен говорить _только то, что абсолютно необходимо_. В такой ситуации лучше не проявлять искренних любовных чувств. Но если ваш друг – истинный вайшнав, то нужно общаться с ним с любовью. Вышесказанное не означает, что мы должны враждебно относиться к родственникам и друзьям. Простой разговор не является общением. _Преданный должен вести себя с обычными людьми так, как он ведет себя с продавцом на рынке, у которого что-то покупает_". 

(Бхактивинода Тхакур, комментарий к тексту 3 Упадешамриты, взято из книги "Бхакти-правеша, учебник студента, основные материалы по курсам").

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо очень Вам благодарен.

----------


## Амира

“О  мой  Господь,  преданное  служение  Тебе — наивысший  и  самый  могущественный  способ постижения  
своего  “я”.  Тот,  кто,  сойдя  с  пути преданного служения, пытается достичь самоосознания
путем  эмпирического  философствования,  лишь столкнется  с  непреодолимыми  трудностями  и  не
достигнет  желаемой  цели.  Подобно  человеку,  который тщетно  пытается  извлечь  зерна  риса  из  кучи  
пустой рисовой  шелухи,  тот,  кто  полагается  на  силу собственного  ума,  никогда  не  сможет  постичь 
свою истинную сущность”. (Бхаг. 10.14.4)

“Человек,  отказавшийся  от  своих  материальных занятий  ради  преданного  служения  Господу,  иногда
может пасть вследствии духовной незрелости, но даже в этой  неудаче  для  него  нет  ничего  плохого.  
С  другой стороны,  тот,  кто  не  предан  Господу,  даже  в совершенстве  исполняя  свою  дхарму,  
ничего  не достигает”. (Бхаг. 1.5.17)

 “О  всемогущий  Господь,  в  прошлом  многие  йоги достигали  уровня  преданного  служения  
только  после того,  как  посвящали  Тебе  всю  свою  жизнь.  Занимаясь преданным служением, 
совершенство которого состоит в  том,  чтобы  слушать  и  говорить  о  Тебе,  эти  великие
души  познали  Тебя,  о  непогрешимый,  и  смогли  легко предаться Тебе и достичь твоей 
высшей обители”. (Бхаг. 10.14.5)

Эти стихи подтверждают, что достижение успеха в практике  гьяны,  кармы  и  йоги  всецело  
зависит  от бхакти, тогда как достижение высшей ступени бхакти, премы,  не  в  коей  мере  
не  зависит  от  гьяны,  кармы  и йоги. Более того, Господь говорит:

“Для  преданного,  мысли  которого  целиком поглощены любовным служением Мне, 
гьяна джнана и ваирагйа могут стать помехой на пути к совершенству жизни”. 
(Бхаг. 11.20.31)

“Тот,  кто  отказывшись  от  всех  иных  методов достижения  совершенства,  
просто  поклоняется  Мне, есть лучший из людей”. (Бхаг. 11.11.32)

Эти и многие другие стихи подтверждают полную независимость бхакти. Есть ли здесь необходимость 
в объяснениях? Зависимость результатов кармы, гьяны и йоги от бхакти очевидна, однако сама бхакти 
ни в коей мере  не  зависит  в  своих  результатах  от  этих  трех методов. В писаниях говорится:

То, чего обычные люди достигают благодаря карме, тапасу,  гьяне,  вайрагйе,  йоге,благотворительности  
и совершению  всех  остальных  религиозных  методов достижения совершенства жизни, само собой приходит
к  Моему  преданному  благодаря  его  преданному служению.  Если  преданный  желает  достичь  рая,
получить освобождение или достичь Моей обители, Я с радостью исполняю его желания. (Бхаг. 11.20.32-33)

Без преданности Господу благоприятное рождение,знание писаний, повторение мантр и совершение аскез
подобны украшению мертвеца в угоду мирским людям.(“Хари-бхакти-судходайа” 3.11.12)

Итак, не остается сомнений в том, что без бхакти все  вышеперечисленные  добродетели  безполезны.
Подобно  тому  как  жизнь  тела  целиком  зависит  от присутствия  в  нем  души,  так  и  само  
существование гьяны,  кармы  и  йоги  зависит  от  непревзойденно возвышенной Бхакти-деви.
Более того, во многих местах смрити говорится о зависимости  кармы,  йоги  и  гьяны  от  чистоты  места,
времени,  сознания,  используемых  принадлежностей  иметодов  исполнения.  Однако  этого  нельзя  сказать  
о бхакти:

О  охотник,  повторение  имени  Господа  не  зависит от обстоятельств, времени, места, 
чистоты и чего бы то ни было еще. (“Вишну Дхарма”)

В  действительности,  бхакти  не  зависит  даже  от веры.

О,  Бхригурава,  любой,  кто  лишь  однажды произнесет имя Кришны,  с верой или пренебрежением, 
достигнет освобождения (26 стих “Падьявали”, “Сканда Пурана” Прабхаса Кханда).

Итак,  бхакти  не  зависит  от  чистоты  места,  от времени  и  даже  от  методов  исполнения,  чего  нельзя
сказать  о  карма-йоге,  где  малейшее  отклонение  от предписанного  стандарта  может  сильно  помешать
достижению цели.

Если  мантра  произносится  с  неверной интонацией  или  ударением,  то  она  не  только  не
возымеет действия, но может обернуться смертельным ударом  молнии  для  того,  во  чье  благо  
совершается жертвоприношение.  Когда  Твашта  совершал жертвоприношение с целью сотворить 
врага Индры, он допустил  незначительную  ошибку  в  произнесении слова  индра-шатрух.  
Тогда  эти  слова  обернулись молнией в руках Индры, которой он убил своего врага,
Вритрасуру. (“Пани-нийаШикша” 52)

Необходимость  внутренней  чистоты  (чистоты сердца)  для  занятий  гьяна-йогой  бесспорна.  
Чистота сердца  достигается  благодаря  практике  карма-йоги,  то есть  совершением  деятельности  
без  желания наслаждаться  ее  плодами.  Таким  образом,  практика гьяна-йоги во многом зависит 
от нишкама карма-йоги. И если  человек,  практикующий  метод  гьяна-йоги случайно  совершает  
пусть  даже  незначительный неблаговидный  поступок  (дурачара),  шастры расценивают  это  как  
падение  до  уровня  вантаси,  или поедателя  блевоты:  са  ваи  ванташй  апатрапах.(Бхаг.7.15.36). 

С этой точки зрения Камса, Хираньякашипу и Равана, хотя и были великими гьяни, не заслуживают ни
капли  уважения  вследствии  своих  недостойных поступков.

*С  другой  стороны,  на  путь  бхакти  может  встать даже тот, кто осквернен похотью, 
поскольку в процессе преданного  служения  похоть  и  все  остальные  пороки изчезают.*

Всякий,  кто  с  верой  слушает  или  рассказывает  о развлечениях Господа с молодыми гопи Враджа, 
быстро достигает  чистого  преданного  служения  Господу  и, овладев  своими  чувствами,  
побеждает  поразивший  его сердце порок вожделения. (Бхаг. 10.33.39).

*В этом стихе глагол пратилабхйа, употребленный в совершенном  времени,  указывает  на  то,  
что  бхакти проявляется  в  сердце  еще  до  того,  как  оно освобождается от вожделения. 
Войдя в сердце, бхакти изгоняет из него похоть. Все это происходит благодаря абсолютно  
независимой  природе  бхакти  (парама-сва-тантра).  Но  даже  если  преданного  иногда  
касается скверна  камы,  писания  никогда  не  умаляют  его положения.*

Даже  если  человек,  занятый  преданным служением  Господу,  совершает  отвратительный
поступок (су-дурачара), его следует считать святым (БГ 9.30)

Мой дорогой Уддхава, если преданный не до конца подчинил себе чувства, он может иногда пасть 
жертвой материальных  желаний,  но  благодаря  его  беззаветной преданности  Мне,  ему  никогда  
не  грозит  опасность материального существования. (Бхаг. 11.14.18)

*Из  этого  стиха  ясно,  что  шастры  никогда  не осуждают  преданных,  которые  совершают  
преданное служение,  все  еще  находясь  под  влиянием  мирских пороков,  таких  как  вожделение.* 
Слуги  Господа  Вишну сочли  Аджамилу  преданным,  хотя  он  произнес  имя Господа  без  мыслей  о  
Господе,  лишь  из-за привязанности  к  своему  сыну.  Поэтому,  если рассуждать  в  свете  писаний,  
люди,  подобные Аджамиле,  достойны  той  же  славы,  что  и  преданные Господа,  хотя  их  повторение  
святого  имени  является намабхасой (не чистым).

Итак,  из  всего  вышесказанного  очевидно,  что внутренняя чистота, чистота места, орудий исполнения
и прочего существенно влияют на результаты практики кармы,  гьяны  и  йоги.  Их  отсутствие  или  
недостаток, равно  как  и  любой  недостаток  в  личности практикующего  эти  методы,  затрудняет  
достижение цели.  Что  же  касается  бхакти,  то  она  является  самой основой  существования  этих  
трех  методов самоосознания,  и  в  отличие  от  них,  на  независимое бхакти  нисколько  не  влияют  
ни  положительные  ни отрицательные материальные факторы. Только  невежда  может  считать  бхакти  
средством достижения  гьяны,  поскольку  шастры  однозначно утверждают, что бхакти превосходит даже 
высшую цель гьяны, мокшу.

Господь  с  легкостью  дарует  освобождение,  но  не бхакти. (Бхаг. 5.6.18)

О  великий  мудрец,  среди  миллионов освобожденных  душ  и  достигших  совершенства  гьяни
редко  встретишь  полностью  умиротворенного преданого Нараяны. (Бхаг. 6.14.5).

Сам  всемогущий  Господь,  явившись  в  облике Упендры (младшего брата Индры), занял по отношению
к нему подчиненное положение лишь ради того, чтобы защитить его. По мнению великих ученых и мудрецов,
этот  поступок  Господа  нисколько  не  умаляет  Его положения. Напротив, они видят в нем проявление Его
необычайной  милости.  Аналогичным  образом,  если иногда  кажется,  что  гьяна  занимает  по  отношению  к
бхакти  более  высокое  положение,  то  причина  этого только в том, что бхакти по своей милости выступает в
роли  ее  помощника.  Трансцендентная  и  в  высшей степени  независимая  бхакти  принимает  качества
материальной  гуны  благости  (саттвики-бхакти)  и выступает  в  качестве  придатка  гьяны  лишь  для  того,
чтобы  поддержать  существование  гьяны.  Таково понимание разумного человека.

бхактйа санджатайа бхактйа (Бхаг. 11.3.31)

 Плодом  бхакти  является  према.  Это  высшее совершенство  всех  идеалов  человеческой  жизни(пурушартха-маули).

Таково  далеко  не  полное  описание  ни  с  чем  не сравнимой,  вездесущей,  всепривлекающей,
животворящей,  полностью  независимой  и самопроявленной  природы  великой  духовной  энергии
Бхакти-деви,  источником  которой  является  Сам Господь.  Тому,  кто  до  сих  пор  предпочитает  
бхакти другие  методы,  можно  только  посочувствовать,  ведь  у такого  человека  отсутствует  
здравый  смысл  и рассудительность.  Что  еще  можно  сказать?  Согласно писаниям,  того,  кто,  
получив  человеческое  тело, отказывается  принять  путь  бхакти,  вовсе  не  следует
считать цивилизованным человеком:

 Кто, кроме низшего из людей, способен отказаться от служения Господу?

Так  заканчивается  первая  глава  Мадхурья-кадамбини  Шрилы  Вишванатхи  Чакраварти, озаглавленная "Высшее превосходство Бхакти"




«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья, гл.8, текст 70 – Беседы Господа и Рамананды Рая:

*«”Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны нельзя заслужить, даже совершая благие дела 
на протяжении тысяч жизней. Оно приходит только к тому, кто может заплатить единственную 
цену – жажду обретения его. Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует 
приобрести не мешкая”».*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я впервые сталкиваюсь с такой информацией.Для меня это очень большое приобретение. Спасибо Уважаемая Амира.

----------


## Андрон

Удивительно, но иногда заповеди религий диаметрально противоположны...
Вот, для сравнения, христианское отношение к сексу:

"*Жена не властна над своим телом, но муж; равно и муж не властен над своим телом, но жена.* 
*Не уклоняйтесь друг от друга*, разве по согласию, на время, для упражнения в посте и молитве,
а потом опять будьте вместе, чтобы не искушал вас сатана невоздержанием вашим". (1Кор 7:4,5)

Святитель Иоанн Златоуст: «Жена не должна, говорит, воздерживаться против воли мужа, и муж не должен воздерживаться против воли жены.
Почему? Потому, что от этого воздержания происходит великое зло; от этого часто бывали прелюбодеяния, блудодеяния и домашнее расстройство».

Фактически, супружеский секс для христиан - как прасад:
Угощать прасадом и принимать его - духовно и богоугодно.
Такое отношение укрепляет семью, любовь, милосердие, заботу.

----------


## Амира

> "Жена не властна над своим телом..."


Да, это так.

_Радха-подруге_

Слушай внимательно, слушай, подруга:
страсть тяжелее любого недуга.
Пламенем стала любовь, а не светом – 
сколько я выдержу в пламени этом?
Как головня, от огня я чернею.
Злая любовь, что поделать мне с нею?
Льётся из глаз моих горькая влага.
Кто говорит,  что любовь - это благо?!
Боль причинив мне и сделав несчастной,
словно Творец она стала всевластной.
Молвлю я :”Этим Творцом всемогущим 
ты осчастливлена будешь в грядущем”

Чандидас

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> ... сексуальные желания и йога вещи не совместимые


Я пока почти не разбираюсь в джйотиш, но за годы пережитого крепко выучил один тезис. Йога тесно связана с планетой под названием Сатурн. А в отношениях с этой планетой вариантов существует только два: либо он покинет Вас, оставив в покое, либо Вам придется умереть  :smilies:  Не желаю переживать на себе подобного никому. 

Поэтому ну ее, эту йогу, подальше. Лучше уж секс  :smilies: 




> Как не стать Нирвишеша_шуньявади при работе с сексуальным желанием?


Не буду утверждать точно, но кажется, что даже Радханатх Махарадж, известный своим строгим и воздержанным образом жизни, говорил что аскеза без любви - это фанатизм. И думаю, что Ниранджана Махарадж только подтвердит это  :mig:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Прочитал на форуме в разделе ," здоровый образ жизни" тему про вожделение вопросы ушли. 

Враджендра Кумар Прабху порекомендовал книгу " Брахмачария в сознании Кришны".

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Прочитал на форуме в разделе ," здоровый образ жизни" тему про вожделение вопросы ушли. 
> 
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху порекомендовал книгу " Брахмачария в сознании Кришны".


Судя по всему Сатурн Прабху уже стучится в Вашу дверь  :sed:  Сочувствую...

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Увжаемый ,Vyacheslav Прабху, Шани или Сатурн, если мне не изменяет память распределяет последствия греховных поступков, награждая ими тех, кто не склонен к своершению благочестивой деятельности. пуньи. 

Сексуальная жизнь вне сознания Кришны, то как раз быстрее привлечет в Вашу жизнь Сатурн, нежели желание избавиться от мирской сексуальной жизни и выйти на духовную платформу

Карма-йога, Гьяна-йога и тем более Бхакти-йога находится под защитой Самого Верховного Господа Шри Кришны, и не несёт живому существу ничего не благоприятного, Господь Всеблагой.

Что касается Смерти от Сатурна, то согласно Шримад Бхагават Гите Его Божественной Милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады:

Не одна Джива или живое существо не может убить или породить другое живое существо: не человек, не полубогов, не демон исполнителем всех действий является материальная природа.
Мало того живое существо безсмертно и неуничтожимо. 

Не желания или опасения за свою жизнь в сознании Кришны, связаны с материальным страхом смерти 

Смерть к живому существу приходит в 2 случаях:

1. Естественно как окончание витка жизни и вхождение в новый этап жизни в новом теле.
2. Не естественно, как результат его прошлой греховной деятельности, при этом живое существо получает вновь тело и не закончив виток жизни продолжает его проживать.

Смерть в сознании Шри Кришны относится к категории ухода, А не Смерти. 

В Шримад - Бхагават Гите Кришна говорит: Я Верховный, я самый главный, все остальные мои слуги.

Я пока таких взглядов придерживаюсь.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Он уже даже ближе, чем Вы можете себе представить... Харибол.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вы о смерти или о сексе? Или в целом о плохой карме? Что пока не понимаю Вас.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Познавательно по теме:

" *Вопрос:* Вячеслав Олегович, добрый день! Благодарю за Ваш труд. Помогите разобраться в «Кама, Дхарма, Артха и Мокша». Начните пожалуйста с «Кама» (о сексе можно не говорить). Как в повседневной жизни, человеку правильно руководствоваться Кама-шастрой. Приведите пожалуйста примеры, чтобы было понятно.

Заранее спасибо, Наталья Башарина

*Ответ:* Очень важно не нарушать порядок этих терминов. Сначала идёт _дхарма_ — исполнение религиозных обязанностей, затем идёт _артха_ — благочестивый труд. Религиозность и благочестивый труд приводят к тому, что человек живет полноценной жизнью — _кама,_ и пресытившись чувственными наслаждениями, поняв их бесперспективность, он наконец то тянется к _мокше_ — освобождению. Если вырвать _каму_ из контекста — то это будет просто распутство. _Кама_ становится санскритским термином, только в окружении _дхармы, артхи и мокши._ Поэтому сами трактаты для камы как таковые не изучаются, так как _кама_ — это результат следования _дхарме и артхе._ Изучение _камы_ без _дхармы_ и _артхи_ — это уже само по себе некультурно и развратно. А значит именно трактаты по _дхарме_ следует изучать в первую очередь. Но если пойти глубже, то даже последний термин — _мокша_ или освобождение, незначительное достижение в сравнении с _бхакти,_ с преданным служением Богу. До тех пор, пока человек потакает своим чувствам, он не сможет достичь удовлетворения. Половая жизнь может принести удовлетворение, только если она направлена на преданное служение Богу. Но тогда это уже не _кама_, а самая, что ни на есть _бхакти._ Бога зовут — Мадана-мохан, покоритель Камадевы, или Кандарпы, бога половой жизни. На Западе Камадеву называют Купидоном. И суть духовной жизни — это увлечься красотой Бога. Если красота Бога нас не привлекает, то нас неизбежно будет манить красота этого материального мира, но она — не что иное, как искажённое отражение безграничной красоты Бога.

Надеюсь, что оказался Вам полезным, ваш Рузов В.О. "
https://ruzov.ru/qa/kama-dxarma-artxa-i-moksha/

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Сексуальная жизнь вне сознания Кришны, то как раз быстрее привлечет в Вашу жизнь Сатурн, нежели желание избавиться от мирской сексуальной жизни и выйти на духовную платформу


Зачем Вы действуете как непрактичный идеализатор? И зачем Вы пытаетесь навязывать стандарты, которые должны соблюдать вообще-то только инициированные преданные? 

У меня, скажем, есть до точности обратные случаи. Когда тяжелая карма настигла человека не за незаконный секс, а за то, что этот незаконный секс не получился. Ж. обиделась, подумала что ее не оценили как женщину - и такого нажелала М., что он, как говорится, еле выгреб. В Кали-югу женское негативное пожелание - это, наверное, по-круче любого брахманического проклятия  :biggrin1: 

Также есть еще более явные примеры - ученики Прабхупады. Большинство из них в молодости вели богемный образ жизни (с изобилием наркотиков и подружек) - и в это же время именно из них впоследствии и получились самые верные его (Шрилы Прабхупады) последователи, многие из которых стали санньяси. Потому что они натешились всеми этими материальными удовольствиями в молодости - и им оно больше было уже неинтересно. Чтобы понять это, не нужно тратить еще 20-30 лет жизни - достаточно 5-7 лет.

На этом откланиваюсь. Я все сказал, и для меня эта тема исчерпана.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Раз ужь Vacheslav Прабху дал "исчерпывающие аргументы" в адрес сексуальной жизни и сознания Кришны  :smilies: , то попробую отстоять целомудрие и благочестие в своём собственном лице.

Идеализировать Вы, правы не стоит, каждый выбирает сам, по факту однако желание эксплуатировать женское тело приводит к невозможности близкого, не плотского общения и отношений с представительницами женского пола, и тем более, практикующими повторение святых имён Бога и желание следовать наставлениям Святых в части прогресса женщины в науке самоосознания. 

Я за духовные отношения, основанные на служении Кришне и Ведической системе построения отношений между мужчиной и женщиной. Ну или как минимум в гуне благости.

Секс по сути это насилие над душой, однако добившись духовной не извращенной , здоровой сексуальности живому существу в этом мире делать просто нечего, кроме служения Господу Шри Кришне, и распространению славы святого имени.

Однако лучшим средством реализации такого понимания даёт книга "Брахмачари в сознании Кришны".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В Шримад-Бхагаватам сказано, что Вишну санкционирует хорошие и плохие последствия результатов деятельности живого существа.

Другие представители власти в материальном мире лишь исполняют его волю.
Ачария ИСККОН в Шримад-Бхагаватам как представитель Верховной личности Господа прямо говорит, что кармическая жизнь, ( а в нашем случае это желание наслаждаться женским телом отдельно от Кришны ) болезненная либо в начале либо в конце.

Но как Говорит Кришна как поступает так как ему велит совесть. Однако Кришна может ещё раз объяснить Шримад Бхагават-Гитум своему другу Арджуне.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я понимаю, что иногда ты испытываешь влечение и разочарование. Но сексуальные желания - оковы материального бытия. И тот, кто решителен, терпит это влечение, как терпят зуд, вызванный экземой. Человек, неумеющий контролировать половое желание, может вступить в законный брак. Но безнравственная сексуальная жизнь и духовный прогресс не совместимы. Тебя спасут ото всех беспокойств - постоянное воспевание и полная занятость в сознании Кришны.
- Письмо, 22 января 1968 года

В этом письме Прабхупада предложил мне два варианта: либо забыть о сексе, практикуя сознание Кришны двадцать четыре часа в сутки, либо стать грихастхой.

*Но запретил третий - безнравственный секс.*

Сатсварупа Дас Госвами "препятствия на пути преданного служения"

Заниматься механическими способами эякуляции, конечно дешевле и проще,но даже не посвященной личности это действо видеться далеко не благородным поступком. Насколько обоснован вопрос о содержании Грихастха Ашрама?

Скажите как и на что советуют жить в Грихастха-Ашраме?

Если мне не изменяет память Ачария в своей книге "Грихастха-Ашрам" говорит о том, что если Вы входите в Грихастха-Ашрам, то Вы будете вынуждены искать работу в миру и самостоятельно искать средства к содержанию семьи. 

В реальности так и есть?

----------


## Ruslana

Кришна - значит "Бог". Все мы тесно связаны с Ним, так как Он - наш изначальный отец. Но мы забыли об этих взаимоотношениях. Когда мы задумываемся над вопросами: "Каковы мои взаимоотношения с Богом? Какова цель жизни?", - нас называют сознающими Кришну.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если мне не изменяет память Ачария в своей книге "Грихастха-Ашрам" говорит о том, что если Вы входите в Грихастха-Ашрам, то Вы будете вынуждены искать работу в миру и самостоятельно искать средства к содержанию семьи. 
> 
> В реальности так и есть?


А какие есть еще варианты?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Да Вы правы другие варианты преднеприемлемы.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Пока что мне достаточно информации :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Кришна - значит "Бог". Все мы тесно связаны с Ним, так как Он - наш изначальный отец. Но мы забыли об этих взаимоотношениях. Когда мы задумываемся над вопросами: "Каковы мои взаимоотношения с Богом? Какова цель жизни?", - нас называют сознающими Кришну.


Ruslana, спасибо Вам за пояснение.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Половое влечение, свойственное людям, вовсе не противоестественно, посколько его испытывает и Бог, изначальная Личность.

Энергия наслаждения зовется Шримати Радхарани. Стремление к любовным отношениям, в основе которых лежит половое влечение, изначально присуще верховной Личности Бога и мы обусловленные души, будучи неотъемлемыми частицами Всевышнего, тоже испытываем*подобные чувства, но у нас эти чувства искажены и очень ограниченны* Поэтому, когда люди, которых привлекает секс в материальном мире, услышат об играх Кришны с _гопи_, они испытают духовное наслаждение, хотя на первый взгляд это наслаждение, может показаться материальным.

В результате, слушая _Кришна-Катху_, люди постепенно подниматься на духовный уровень. В Бхагаватам говорится, что рассказы об играх Господа Кришны с _гопи_необходимо слушать в изложении _авторитетных_наставников, причём слушать _со смирением_. Тогда мы достигнет уровня, на котором сможем с любовью и преданностью заниматься трансцендентным служением Господу, и окончательно излечимся от вожделения - материальной болезни, поразившей наши сердца. Иными словами, слушая _Кришна-катху_, *мы сможем противостоять мирской похоти*.

_Книга :Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады_ "введение".

В документальном фильме Джагат-гуру, фильме об Ом Вишнупаде Аштоттарашате Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Госвами Махарадже Прабхупаде рассказывается о противостоянии джагат гуру:

В одном из храмов Индии времен земных игр Ачарии, лидер храма призывал своих прихожан и служителей мужского пола одеваться в женскую одежду и танцевать танец гопи.

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупада проповедуя учение Господа Чайтаньи опираясь на знание и учение полностью отверг и научно подтвердил, что их деятельность не является трансцендентной и духовной.


Какова грань между тем, что Шрила Прабхупада называет Шримати Радхарани в своей книге и тем что является мирской похотью?

Как называется энергия мирской похоти?

Где грань между мирской похотью, которая зовется сексом и трансцендентальным сексом? 

Можно ли называть мирской секс Шримати Радхарани? Это правильно?

----------


## Амира

Шримати Радхарани это внутренняя (духовная) энергия наслаждения. А мирская похоть это проявление желания наслаждаться в материальном мире, обусловленном внешней материальной энергией. Живое существо – это пограничная энергия и обладая независимой волей оно может отдавать себя под покровительство духовной энергии или Шримати Радхарани, или материальной энергии – майи. И в зависимости от этого одно и тоже желание проявляется по разному как трансцендентные чувства любви или как мирская похоть. Если наше желание любить направлено на Кришну, то мирская похоть постепенно преобразуется в естественное и чистое чувство любви к Кришне. А желание души наслаждаться в материальном мире искаженно проявляется в мирском сексе, т.к. это считается высшим наслаждением в этом материальном мире доступном материальным чувствам. Так же как высшее наслаждение в духовном мире это любовь Кришны и Шримати Радхарани и поэтому те кто помогают Им в духовном мире обмениваться этой любовью также испытают это высшее наслаждение. В этом духовном чувстве нет эгоизма, оно чистое и направлено на наслаждение объекта любви, а не своё собственное.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вот так просто? :vanca calpa: 

Тотесть мирской секс это не Шримати Радхарани?

----------


## Амира

> То есть мирской секс это не Шримати Радхарани?


Нет. Шримати Радхарани – это высшая духовная энергия наслаждения. А мирской секс это искаженное отражение в материальном мире нашего истинного чувства любви и желания наслаждаться. Всё мирское находится под управлением материальной энергии. А желание доставить наслаждение Кришне это сама суть Шримати Радхарани. Она высшее проявление этого желания.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

То есть в материальном мире секс это Всегда невежество, страсть или благость, но никогда не духовный?

----------


## Амира

В сексе нет ничего духовного, но как всё материальное его можно также попытаться использовать для служения Кришне (для зачатия сознающих Кришну детей), но это очень трудно. 

“*- Вступать в половые отношения можно только со своей женой, -  ответил Свами, - но и такие половые отношения должны быть ограничены. Секс нужен только для зачатия детей, обладающих сознанием Кришны. Мой духовный учитель часто говорил: «Ради того чтобы стать отцом сознающих Кришну детей, я готов сотни раз вступать в половые отношения». Разумеется, в наш век это не так-то просто, поэтому он всю свою жизнь оставался брахмачари*”

Сатсварупа дас Госвами “Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие”

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> В сексе нет ничего духовного, но как всё материальное его можно также попытаться использовать для служения Кришне (для зачатия сознающих Кришну детей), но это очень трудно. 
> 
> “*- Вступать в половые отношения можно только со своей женой, -  ответил Свами, - но и такие половые отношения должны быть ограничены. Секс нужен только для зачатия детей, обладающих сознанием Кришны. Мой духовный учитель часто говорил: «Ради того чтобы стать отцом сознающих Кришну детей, я готов сотни раз вступать в половые отношения». Разумеется, в наш век это не так-то просто, поэтому он всю свою жизнь оставался брахмачари*”
> 
> Сатсварупа дас Госвами “Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие”


А это Шримати Радхарани?

----------


## Амира

> А это Шримати Радхарани?


Нет. Вот Шримати Радхарани:


“Да прославится во всех трех мирах любовь Радхи к Кришне, врагу демона Муры! Несмотря на то, что любовь Радхики всепроникающая, она все время растет. Хотя Ее любовь неизменно велика, она лишена гордости. И хотя Ее любовь чиста, тем не менее, он  всегда украшена двуличием.”

Шрила Рупа Госвами «Дана-кели-каумуди», нанди-шлока.


“Любовь Радхи достигла совершенства, поскольку она думала только о счастье Кришны. Если бы Она умерла, Он бы не вынес этого. Поэтому, чтобы предотвратить Свою смерть, Радха поддерживала в Себе жизнь едва заметным дыханием”.

 Шрила Кави-карнапура «Ананда Вриндавана Чампу», Гл.18


Нандимукхи:  Если  Радха  во  время  беседы  хотя  бы  раз услышит имя Кришны, Её охватывают такие сильные эмоции глубокой  любви,  что  волоски  на  Её  теле  вздымаются  от экстаза, а из глаз текут слёзы.
Паурнамаси:  Доченька,  это  неоспоримая  правда,  ибо невозможно описать, сколько нектара содержится в этих двух слогах  «Кришна»!  При  повторении,  святое  имя  Кришны безудержно пускается в пляс, танцуя на кончике языка, и в это время возникает желание иметь тысячи языков! Когда же оно проникает в уши, появляется желание иметь миллионы ушей! А  когда  святое  имя  достигает  сердца,  оно  побеждает  ум  и заставляет все чувства ликовать от экстаза!

Шрила Рупа Госвами «Шри Видагдха-мадхава», Гл.1

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

К чему все таки удалось прийти, мирской секс это Искажённая любовь к Кришне, но это не энергия наслаждения Шримати-Радхарани.

Очевидно, что если человек вступает в незаконные сексуальные отношения,оправдывая это тем, что мол Кришна - бог меня таким сделал, то следует понимать, что это ошибочное мнение, так как насколько мне позволяет анализировать мой жизненный опыт, сексуальная жизнь не приносит ничего кроме страданий.

Естественным в данном случае является вопрос: в материальном мире, у дтех, кто встал на путь обретения сознания Кришны, что происходит с сексуальным желанием? 

Насколько мне известно это потребность относится к телу, но не к душе, то есть ложное эго. Истинное же эго живёт иной формой сексуальных отношений не имеющих ничего общего.

Что должно произойти с сексуальное желанием дживы , вставшей на путь сознания Кришны? На что ориентироваться необходимо?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Практически тема контроля вожделения в СК начинается со вступления в брак для подавляющего числа. В браке при этом тоже требуются разумные ограничения сексуальной жизни.

----------


## Амира

> Что должно произойти с сексуальное желанием дживы , вставшей на путь сознания Кришны? На что ориентироваться необходимо?


Вначале это сознательный контроль, если вы брахмачари. Если всё равно возникают желания, и контролировать их трудно, то нужно вступить в брак, но и в браке контролировать эти чувства, как это было описано выше. Занимаясь преданным служением мы стараемся развить привязанность к Кришне. Испытав высший вкус, мы перестаём привлекаться низшим. Чем сильнее наша привязанность к Кришне, тем меньше нас привлекает что-то материальное. Происходит замена низшего материального удовольствия высшим духовным удовольствием от служения Кришне. А на стадии любви к Богу человек становится равнодушен к этим удовольствиям даже когда ему их предлагают как это было с Харидасом Тхакуром, или испытывает отвращение даже при мысли о них, как об этом писал Билвамангала Тхакур.

----------


## Амира

В беседе с поэтом Алленом Гинзбергом Шрила Прабхупада рассказывает историю жизни Билвамангала Тхакура и Миры Баи.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Есть просто замечательнейшая христианская история по теме. Кстати, она отлично подходит и для любого из остальных 3-х принципов - не только для секса.

"... Однажды мои знакомые, паломники из Коницы, мне сказали: "Геронда, эта женщина притворяется. Сюда приносит свечи и ладан, а в городе продолжает гулять с офицерами". Когда она пришла в монастырь в следующий раз, я стал на неё кричать в храме: "Иди отсюда, ты провоняла всё вокруг!.." Бедная женщина ушла в слезах. Спустя время я ощутил сильную плотскую брань. "Что это? Никогда со мной не бывало таких искушений. Что происходит?" Я не мог найти причину. Молюсь – не проходит. Я отправился вверх на Гамилу. "Лучше пусть меня съедят медведи", – думал я. Я поднялся высоко, но искушение не проходило. На поясе у меня висел маленький топорик. Я его достал и три раза ударил по ноге в надежде, что от боли искушение пройдёт. В ботинок полилась кровь, а искушение не проходило. Вдруг у меня в голове промелькнула мысль о той женщине. Я вспомнил слова, которые ей сказал. "Боже мой, – подумал я, – я лишь немного испытал эту адскую муку, а она живёт с ней постоянно!.. Боже, прости меня за то, что я её осудил". И сразу почувствовал небесную прохладу, брань прошла. Видишь, что делает осуждение?"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> К чему все таки удалось прийти, мирской секс это Искажённая любовь к Кришне, но это не энергия наслаждения Шримати-Радхарани.
> Что должно произойти с сексуальное желанием дживы , вставшей на путь сознания Кришны? На что ориентироваться необходимо?


Ориентироваться нужно не на сексуальное желание, а на Кришну. Нужно очистить видение Кришны (что возможно), а не желания (что невозможно, т.к. они следствие истинного или ложного положения). Когда искаженное видение Кришны очистится, а это произойдет благодаря служению Кришне, то вот это служение, как следствие, и изменит природу желаний. Когда природа желаний изменится, тогда служение Радхе-Кришне станет устойчивым.

Тут ключевой вопрос - откуда же возьмется служение Кришне, если видение Кришны искажено, как в случае с "_секс это Искажённая любовь к Кришне_"?

Ответ тут такой, что даже если видение Кришны искажено, но во всем искаженном есть хоть капля да истины. Вот этой капле и нужно служить.

Если же служить самому искажению, то это ничего не даст. Поэтому первое что нужно - это позаботиться об очищении своего знания о Кришне и очищении видения Кришны.

Вопросы о сексе и духовном мире лучше оставить на потом, для более чистого сознания.

----------


## Варган

"ПОДЛИННОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ НАХОДИТСЯ ЗА ТЕМНОЙ СТЕНОЙ СЕКСУАЛЬНОГО НАСЛАЖДЕНИЯ" 


"Причиной для написания этой статьи послужило интервью с матаджи Арчи, опубликованное в прошлом номере газеты «Вечные Ценности». В том интервью содержится ответ на вопрос о том, что делать одному из супругов, если второй не хочет придерживаться 4-го регулирующего принципа. 

В этом ответе содержались так же общие положения касательно того, каким должно быть отношение грихастх к сексу в целом. Многие преданные увидели, что сказанное там может быть понято превратно преданными не искушенными в философии и практике сознания Кришны. 

В этой статье не ставится задача отвечать на конкретный вопрос (что делать…), поскольку ответов может быть сотни, так как все мы личности и ситуации в которых мы находимся, могут отличаться. Важно понимать принципы, применить которые может каждый и в любой ситуации. Вот об этих принципиальных положениях философии сознания Кришны касательно ограничения в сексе и пойдет речь в этой статье. 

Прежде всего, вниманию всех вайшнавов региона хотелось бы представить один документ. 

Резолюция №303, принятая на ежегодном общем собрании Джи-би-си в феврале 2011 года, в Майяпуре: 

Этим документом Джи-би-си желает прояснить, что в соответствии с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, половая жизнь в рамках религиозных принципов Гаудийя-вайшнавов предназначена исключительно для зачатия детей и ничего иного. Прямой обязанностью родителей является воспитание детей в сознании Кришны. Это объясняется в Пятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 5.14.9 ком.: 

«В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.11) сказано: дхармавируддхо бхутешу камо ‘сми бхаратаршабха. Вступать в половые отношения разрешается только ради зачатия детей, а не ради наслаждения. Секс предназначен для того, чтобы на благо семьи, общества и всего мира зачинать хороших детей; в противном случае, ведя половую жизнь, человек нарушает религиозные предписания». 

В то время, как определение незаконной половой жизни, которое дает Шрила Прабхупада достаточно ясно, мы можем констатировать, что некоторые преданные с трудом могут следовать данному регулирующему принципу. Поэтому Джи-би-си призывает вместо того, чтобы пытаться трактовать и приспосабливать определение, данное Шрилой Прабхупадой, продолжать свою духовную практику, исполнившись искренности и смирения, стараясь подтянуться до указанного стандарта. В связи с этим Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 

«На первых порах человек, стремящийся развить в себе сознание Кришны, иногда не может следовать всем указаниям Господа, но, поскольку он не отвергает их и искренне трудится, не обращая внимания на неудачи и не поддаваясь отчаянию, со временем он непременно обретет чистое сознание Кришны». (Б.Г. 3.31к) 

В Шримад-Бхагаватам также утверждается: 

«Пробудив веру в рассказы о Моей славе, испытывая отвращение ко всей материальной деятельности, понимая, что все чувственные наслаждения ведут к страданиям, но все же не чувствуя в себе сил отказаться от них всех, Мой преданный должен в счастливом состоянии сознания и с великой верой и решимостью поклоняться Мне. Хотя иногда Мой преданный наслаждает свои чувства, тем не менее, он знает, что все чувственные удовольствия приводят к страданиям, и искренне раскаивается в своих слабостях.» (ШБ 11.20.27-28) 

Эта резолюция является усилием Джи Би Си в том, чтобы восстановить принципы истинной вайшнава-дхармы в нашем обществе и памяти преданных. Выше, в резолюции приводится ряд цитат, ясно указывающих как на должный стандарт касательно ограничений в сексе установленных основателем-ачарйей, так и на должное понимание этого вопроса и умонастроение тех, кто этому стандарту следовать несостоятелен. 

Согласно стандарту установленному Шрилой Прабхупадой в ИСККОН, секс между супругами не является нарушением принципов религии в случае соблюдения трех положений: 1. цель — зачатие детей; 2. в благоприятное для этого время; 3. после прочтения 50 кругов маха-мантры на четках. Секс в браке не ради зачатия детей является нарушением 4-го регулирующего принципа и обетов данных духовному учителю при инициации. Для не инициированных это дисквалификация для получения духовного посвящения. 

Слова матаджи Арчи: «Сильная половая активность в рамках семьи – это не грех, это — тормозящий духовное развитие фактор», могут быть в какой-то степени правильны только по отношению к неинициированным преданным, все еще старающимся подняться до уровня строгого следования 4-м принципам. Однако нарушение обещания, данного духовному учителю во время инициации, является грехом, и очень серьезным, а также нама-апарадхой, а не просто»тормозящим духовное развитие фактором». 

Шрила Прабхупада является преданным самого высочайшего уровня, в сердцах таких великих душ как он навечно нашли прибежище принципы истинной религии. Но, тем не менее, стандарт установленный им опирается на авторитетные шастры и видения других великих душ, таких как Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасвати и Бхактивинода Тхакур. Шримад-Бхагаватам, 11.5.11: 

«Согласно заповедям Вед вино, используемое в ритуальных церемониях, не предназначено для того, чтобы его потом пить. Можно лишь вдыхать его аромат. Аналогичным образом, хотя животных можно приносить в жертву, их неограниченное убийство на бойнях недопустимо. Религиозная половая жизнь также дозволяется, но только в браке и для зачатия детей, а не ради удовлетворения сластолюбия. К сожалению, невежественные материалисты не способны понять, что все свои обязанности им следует выполнять как духовный долг» 

Этот стих цитирует Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в Шри Чаитанйа Шикшамрите. 

Природа материального мира такова, что любой секс приносит страдания, будь он законный или не законный. Любой секс делает человека более грубым и эгоистичным и невосприимчивым к трансцендентному знанию, любой секс истощает иммунную систему и интеллект, любой секс является главным препятствием на пути духовной самореализации. Шрила Прабхупада, наш вечный доброжелатель, желая нам блага, постоянно, вновь и вновь в своей проповеди подчеркивал важность следования 4-м регулирующим принципам. В соответствии с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, основателя-ачарйи ИСККОН, секс допустим только для зачатия детей и ни как иначе. Но реальность такова, что многие из тех, кто даже понимает пагубность потакания этому животному инстинкту, тем не менее, не всегда может сдержать натиск чувств. Некоторые искатели истины неспособны поддерживать должный стандарт на начальном этапе своего пути, некоторые падают жертвой обстоятельств и прошлых привычек, уже придерживаясь принципов в течение некоторого времени. Тем не менее, каждый может воспользоваться целительной силой преданного служения и освободить себя от этого главного симптома материальной лихорадки. Эта идея совершенным образом выражена в процитированном в резолюции стихе Ш.Б. 11.20.27-28: 

«Пробудив веру в рассказы о Моей славе, испытывая отвращение ко всей материальной деятельности, понимая, что все чувственные наслаждения ведут к страданиям, но все же не чувствуя в себе сил отказаться от них всех, Мой преданный должен в счастливом состоянии сознания и с великой верой и решимостью поклоняться Мне. Хотя иногда Мой преданный наслаждает свои чувства, тем не менее, он знает, что все чувственные удовольствия приводят к страданиям, и искренне раскаивается в своих слабостях». 

Здесь слово каман прежде всего значит половое желание, а так же привязанности и к любым другим чувственным наслаждениям. В самом стихе говорится о том, как искренний преданный относится к своим повторяющимся падениям. Прежде всего Господь говорит, что такой преданный: 1) обладает верой в трансцендентное могущество кришна-катхи и святого имени; 2) уверен в том, что любые чувственные наслаждения принесут ему одни лишь страдания, т.е. преданный не питает ни каких иллюзий и знает как устроен этот мир и его законы. Это очень важно понимать, в этом мире все движется в соответствии с законами заложенными Господом, а не в соответствии с тем как мы чувствуем. Человек может чувствовать, что занимаясь сексом он выражает любовь к близкому человеку, такова лукавая логика обусловленных душ, но на самом деле он нарушает законы Бога. Сексуальное желание удерживает человека во множестве иллюзий и одна из них это уверенность в том, что наслаждения сексом могут принести счастье. Следующая цитата указывает на такого рода заблуждения: 

«Идея, что мы можем достичь счастья, наслаждая наши чувства, в особенности при помощи секса и плотской любви (корня любого рода наслаждений), есть, наиболее глубоко укоренившееся и стойкое из всех человеческих убеждений. С разрушением традиционных религий и официальным утверждением светской философии, эта иллюзия только окрепла и приняла вид наваждения» (Равиндра Сварупа Прабху) 

Преданный должен быть свободен от подобной иллюзии. 3) по-настоящему искренний преданный раскаивается в своих слабостях. Когда человек действительно искренний и действительно раскаивается, то это сопровождается сильным желанием измениться. В разуме такого преданного не найдется места оправданиям в форме различных философских жанглировании. Ниже цитата из комментариев к «Шримад-Бхагававтам» учеников Шрилы Прабхупады говориться о механизме возникновения лже-философий: 

«Живое существо не господин, а слуга, но оно приходит в этот мир с желанием властвовать над материальной природой. Это извращенное стремление эксплуатировать окружающий мир ради чувственных удовольствий побуждает живое существо искажать и принципы духовной жизни, чтобы вечные духовные принципы не мешали ему удовлетворять материальные чувства». (Ш.Б. 11.1.24комм.) 

Все преданные, занимающие положения лидеров и авторитетов по отношению к другим, несут ответственность за то, что бы личностно заботится о подопечных. Личностно — значит помогать применить принципы вечной религии в каждом отдельном случае, при этом, не изменяя самих принципов религии. Опытный преданный должен уметь поддержать подопечного в любой ситуации, при этом, не меняя принципов сознания Кришны и не приспосабливая их под его низкий стандарт. Мы должны быть осторожны в том, что бы, не занижать стандарты. Необходимо помнить, что такая склонность естественна для человека с материальными желаниями. Всегда есть соблазн оправдать свои слабости, но это не помогает излечиться от материальной лихорадки. Важность раскаяния так же затрагивается Кришной и в «Бхагавад-гите» 9.30-31.шашвач чхантим нигачханти – эти слова означают, что преданный совершающий отвратительные поступки из-за старых привычек, но при этом имеющий решимость служить Кришне, очень быстро обретает вечный мир. Обретает вечный мир, значит, что до тех пор, пока он не может соответствовать должному стандарту вайшнавского поведения, он вновь и вновь неустанно сокрушается в своих слабостях. И по мере того, как лекарство преданного служения излечивает его от лихорадки неправильных поступков, он обретает покой. Но до этого времени, он вновь и вновь раскаивается. 

И вот к такому преданному, который знает, что удовлетворение чувств приведет обязательно к страданиям, неустанно сокрушается в своих слабостях и имеет веру в процесс бхакти, Кришна обращается в этом стихе, вдохновляя его не падать духом и с энтузиазмом продолжать свое любовное служение. Кришна говорит, что он должен оставаться счастливым. Это значит, что раскаяние не должно принимать форму затяжной депрессии, уводящей преданного из общества других преданных и отвлекающей от процесса преданного служения. Этими словами Господь удерживает от разочарования и депрессии преданного неспособного отказаться от чувственных наслаждений и указывает ему на средство, с помощью которого он сможет разрешить свои проблемы падений. И средством этим является преданное служение, подразумевающее общество других преданных, слушание и воспевание. 

Из понимания этих стихов можно сделать вывод. Не важно, по какой причине мы оказались в состоянии неспособности соблюдать все принципы сознания Кришны, мы должны пить нектар слушания и воспевания, и именно он излечит нас от материального недуга в форме продолжающегося удовлетворения чувств. Многие преданные нашего движения уже не находят трудным обходится без секса в семье, и еще многие и многие, достигнут этой предварительной ступени чистоты. Уровень следования 4-м принципам не является уровнем парамахамс, это уровень цивилизованного человека и с помощью принципов сознания Кришны и ведической культуры каждому искреннему преданному будет совсем не трудно очистить свое существование и обрести безграничное духовное блаженство. Что же касается сексуального счастья, то Господь Ришабхадев говорит о нем как о том, что доступно даже свиньям и собакам. Но человеку доступно большее! Настоящее счастье находится за темной стеной сексуального наслаждения, только по ту сторону этой стены мы можем переживать по-настоящему возвышенные и утонченные эмоции и по настоящему любить и быть способными сделать счастливыми своих близких. 


Баларамачарья дас и Мадона Мохан дас, Майяпур 30.08.2011".

Газета «Вечные ценности»
(14 ноября 2012, №21)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Проанализировав статью сложилось немного неопределенное мнение относительно сексуальной жизни и сознания Кришны.

1. Если есть инициация, тогда секс это аппарадха.
2. Если нет инициации, тогда секс это дисквалификация кандидата на инициацию.

О проблемах живого существа: - почему у него проблемы с сексом, почему он вообще может нарушить данный Гуру обет не говорится не слова.

Мало того речь идёт о Грихастха-Ашраме. Грихастха-Ашрам это не общество Вайшнавов - это общество жены и детей и домашней обстановки.

Если посмотреть на статью глазами прихожанина, то складывается такое ощущение, что живое существо вообще никого не интересует, а интересует лишь его способность следовать садхане.

Это только моя точка зрения,  с уважением к автору статьи Баларама ачарья Дасу.

----------


## Ilvas

> "Преданный не должен поверять свои мысли материалистам. Как правило, доверительной беседе присуще определенное расположение к собеседнику, поэтому такая беседа является общением. Встретив друга-материалиста, преданный должен говорить _только то, что абсолютно необходимо_. В такой ситуации лучше не проявлять искренних любовных чувств. Но если ваш друг – истинный вайшнав, то нужно общаться с ним с любовью. Вышесказанное не означает, что мы должны враждебно относиться к родственникам и друзьям. Простой разговор не является общением. _Преданный должен вести себя с обычными людьми так, как он ведет себя с продавцом на рынке, у которого что-то покупает_". 
> 
> (Бхактивинода Тхакур, комментарий к тексту 3 Упадешамриты, взято из книги "Бхакти-правеша, учебник студента, основные материалы по курсам").


Почему вы разделяете на группы и говорите что нужно отворачиваться от людей которые не такие как вы и тем более не быть с ними искренними? Вы утверждаете что преданные вайшнавы это Кришна, а остальные нет. Это и есть оковы разума и иллюзия, это эгоистичность и сепаратизм. Разве придет наша планета к миру и гармонию с подобным отношениям ? Кришна не разделяет, для него мы все его создания и его часть. Люди которых вы осуждаете по скольку их ценности и представления отличны от ваших (и это их право, право ошибаться, право быть свободным) , так же как и все являются Кришной. Так же как разделение материальной природы от духовной. Это разделение условно, для удобства, как например биологическая классификация живых существ. Ведь нет на самом деле никаких границ. Дух - основа, создает себе первичную энергетическую форму - душу, а уплотненная эта энергия и представляет собой материю - тело.Но все это одно целое и это круто. Не виновата материальная природа, и это не зло, а благо, это великое творение Кришны. Люди просто еще не поняли и не научились ... И вы гордясь и держась за вайшнавизм, за ваши ценности которые едино правильные, ничем не отличаетесь от тех материалистов которых вы осуждаете ....

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дух - основа, создает себе первичную энергетическую форму - душу, а уплотненная эта энергия и представляет собой материю - тело.Но все это одно целое и это круто. Не виновата материальная природа, и это не зло, а благо, это великое творение Кришны. Люди просто еще не поняли и не научились ...


Наверное не только люди не поняли, но и сам Кришна не понял, утверждая, что материальный мир это юдоль страданий.
БГ 8.16
_"Все планеты материального мира, от высшей и до низшей, - это юдоль страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родится здесь."_




> Так же как разделение материальной природы от духовной. Это разделение условно, для удобства, как например биологическая классификация живых существ. Ведь нет на самом деле никаких границ. Дух - основа, создает себе первичную энергетическую форму - душу, а уплотненная эта энергия и представляет собой материю - тело.


БГ 7.4-5
_"Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго - эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию.
Помимо этой, низшей, энергии, о могучерукий Aрджуна, существует другая, Моя высшая энергия, состоящая из живых существ, которые пользуются тем, что создано материальной, низшей энергией."_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему вы разделяете на группы и говорите что нужно отворачиваться от людей которые не такие как вы и тем более не быть с ними искренними? Вы утверждаете что преданные вайшнавы это Кришна, а остальные нет. Это и есть оковы разума и иллюзия, это эгоистичность и сепаратизм.


Люди действительно находятся на разных этапах развития. Тут нет ничего эгоистичного и сепаратистского. Вот вы же принимаете, что если ребенок играется в кубики, то не нужно пока ему рассказывать про таблицу умножения. В свое время он дойдет и до таблицы умножения. Наоборот, если вы дадите возможность в свое время играть ребенку в кубики, то он будет вам доверять, ведь вы делали для него благо. А если вы совершите такое насилие, что заберете у него кубики и начнете про таблицу умножения, то когда он по возрасту дорастет до таблицу умножения, то может уже и не будет вас слушать, т.к. опыт общения с вами был неудачный, раз вы не могли понять что ему в свое время было нужно.

Если материалисты хотят материю, то нужно оставить их в покое, и пусть они играются в материю, ведь даже и Бог так делает, создав этот материальный мир. Но когда они наиграются в эту песочницу, и созреют для чего-то большего, вот тогда будьте готовы дать им что-то большее.

Это не отворачивание, и не неискренность, а как раз забота о том благе, какое человек может принять в своем положении, учитывание положение и возможностей людей, то есть возможности для развития.

Как вы думаете, если ребенку с пеленок сразу высшую математику давать, это хорошая возможность для его развития? Или всё таки пока дать ему погремушку, раз он к ней свои ручки тянет?

----------


## Ilvas

> Люди действительно находятся на разных этапах развития. Тут нет ничего эгоистичного и сепаратистского. Вот вы же принимаете, что если ребенок играется в кубики, то не нужно пока ему рассказывать про таблицу умножения. В свое время он дойдет и до таблицы умножения. Наоборот, если вы дадите возможность в свое время играть ребенку в кубики, то он будет вам доверять, ведь вы делали для него благо. А если вы совершите такое насилие, что заберете у него кубики и начнете про таблицу умножения, то когда он по возрасту дорастет до таблицу умножения, то может уже и не будет вас слушать, т.к. опыт общения с вами был неудачный, раз вы не могли понять что ему в свое время было нужно.
> 
> Если материалисты хотят материю, то нужно оставить их в покое, и пусть они играются в материю, ведь даже и Бог так делает, создав этот материальный мир. Но когда они наиграются в эту песочницу, и созреют для чего-то большего, вот тогда будьте готовы дать им что-то большее.
> 
> Это не отворачивание, и не неискренность, а как раз забота о том благе, какое человек может принять в своем положении, учитывание положение и возможностей людей, то есть возможности для развития.
> 
> Как вы думаете, если ребенку с пеленок сразу высшую математику давать, это хорошая возможность для его развития? Или всё таки пока дать ему погремушку, раз он к ней свои ручки тянет?


При чем здесь кореляция этапов развития, погремушки и высшая математика ... Если речь шла об искренности и принятии, не разделении на правильных и нет на Кришшну и не Кришну. Вы же надеюсь не скажете что ребенок чем то в основе от вас отличается и тем более не скажите что он хуже потому что играет с погремушкой, а вы нет ? И к тому же чем ваши или наши игры во взрослых и духовное развитие, высшую математику на самом деле отличаются от младенческих игр с погремушкой ? Если что то, что то, все равно одна большая игра ....

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> При чем здесь кореляция этапов развития, погремушки и высшая математика ... Если речь шла об искренности и принятии, не разделении на правильных и нет на Кришшну и не Кришну. Вы же надеюсь не скажете что ребенок чем то в основе от вас отличается и тем более не скажите что он хуже потому что играет с погремушкой, а вы нет ? И к тому же чем ваши или наши игры во взрослых и духовное развитие, высшую математику на самом деле отличаются от младенческих игр с погремушкой ? Если что то, что то, все равно одна большая игра ....


Искренность понятие широкое (обсуждается в соседней теме). Можно быть искренним с точки зрения ума, но не искренним с точки зрения души.
Отличие есть в положении ребенка и взрослого. Поэтому из этого отличия следуют другие отличия.
Всех под одну гребенку не получится, поэтому с ребенком говорят по одному, а со взрослым по другому.
С материалистом по одному, а с преданным по другому. Именно потому что есть отличия в положении.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> не разделении на правильных и нет на Кришшну и не Кришну.


Все правильные, только по разному заблудились. Поэтому подход индивидуальный. Кому из болота вылазить, а кому по лесу бродить, а кому на гору подниматься.
Можно обобщить как типа все движутся к выходу, но положение на этом пути разное, в этом отличия.

----------


## Ilvas

> Искренность понятие широкое (обсуждается в соседней теме). Можно быть искренним с точки зрения ума, но не искренним с точки зрения души.
> Отличие есть в положении ребенка и взрослого. Поэтому из этого отличия следуют другие отличия.
> Всех под одну гребенку не получится, поэтому с ребенком говорят по одному, а со взрослым по другому.
> С материалистом по одному, а с преданным по другому. Именно потому что есть отличия в положении.


Искренность понятие довольно простое или да или нет. если искренен умом то и душой и вообще всем - это и есть искренность. Если как то не искренен то это уже не искренен. Да Я знаю, по скольку эта моя тема и вообще понятие искренности для меня очень важно и да там как раз об этом говориться, никаких сложностей, это все выдумки... Разве вы не тело - дух - душа ? И разве ваша правая рука будет отделена от левой и противоречить ей  ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

А кто вам мешает устроить другой эксперимент? Вот вам целый материальный мир для экспериментов. Искать Бога не обязательно по догме. Можно и по практике. Знаете, есть ортодокс и ортопраксис. Практикуйте и тогда поверите. Не обязательно сначале верить, а потом практиковать.

И кстати, практика и в том и в другом случае необходима. Поэтому ваше возражение, что мы знаем потому что нам сказали, несправедливо. Мы знаем потому что мы практикуем. А что может быть истиннее практики? Поэтому непонятно причем тут наследственная преемственность. Если ваш отец рубил дрова и топил печь, и ваш дед рубил дрова и топил печь, то не ради наследственной преемтственности, а ради того, что таковы здесь условия жизни. И если не хочешь замерзнуть, то нужно как-то топить печь.

Следующее возражение про малую результативность, а кто оценивает? Преданные не выставляют себя напоказ. И если у вас есть другие методы, вам же никто не мешает. Путь не простой, и результаты имеют только те, кто достойны. В этом справедливость. Каждый имеет то, что заслужил. И если мы тут, а не там, то не потому, что метод плохой, а потому что мы такие.

Мир несовершенен потому что люди несовершенны. Были бы люди совершеннее, и мир был бы другой. Всё справедливо.

----------


## Ilvas

Никто не мешает конечно же... И не только материальный, а вообще мир - реальность... А можно и не искать, да и зачем, об этом и говорил ... Где искать и как (сон и двери) ? Где бы не искать все равно найдешь но не найдешь если не увидишь и искать что либо конкретное и в каком либо конкретном месте. Есть такая история... Работник крал с фабрики и начальник начала это подозревать и его каждый день стали проверять, полностью всю машину перерывали и его самого и ничего не находили ... Можно сказать что он ни крал, они то ничего не нашли... Но дело в том что этот рабочий крал и еще как и при чем каждый день и при этом легко проезжал пост... Он просто крал машины ... когда как охраники искали внутри но не искали саму машину которая каждый раз была под самым носом

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Искренность понятие довольно простое или да или нет. если искренен умом то и душой и вообще всем - это и есть искренность. Если как то не искренен то это уже не искренен. Да Я знаю, по скольку эта моя тема и вообще понятие искренности для меня очень важно и да там как раз об этом говориться, никаких сложностей, это все выдумки... Разве вы не тело - дух - душа ? И разве ваша правая рука будет отделена от левой и противоречить ей  ?


Конечно мы не тело, мы душа. А тело - инструмент, который использует душа для своей деятельности.

Душа в теле обычно находится в иллюзии. И из-за этой иллюзии считает себя телом, а ум собой.

Искренность, идущую от ума, будет считать идущей от души.

Насчет правая рука противоречит левой, - не будет противоречить, т.к. обе руки в одинаковом положении, и они не самостоятельные игроки. А ум игрок самостоятельный в том смысле, что в той иллюзии в которой находится душа - одни ценности, а вне иллюзии ценности совсем другие.

С уровня ума одни ценности (животные), с уровня разума другие ценности (человеческие), а с уровня души третьи ценности - духовные.
Соответственно и искренность может быть от ума, от разума, от души.

Например человек занят работой, говорит о убытках и прибылях. Он может быть искренен с этой точки зрения. Однако душе нет дела до убытков
и прибылей, её интересует счастье. Но человек не сможет на работе говорить о счастье. Он вынужден говорить о делах, поэтому он не искренен.
Тоже и с друзьями, они говорят друг о друге в смысле о телах и делах тел. Но они не говорят о том, будет ли счастлива душа и что будет когда
жизнь тела закончится. Они живут так, как если бы они были вечны. Но они не вечны, и потому их общение не искреннее, и дела их тоже не искренни. 

Душа просто не подозревает, что она находится в иллюзии и не знает что будет дальше. Ей кажется что так будет всегда. Вот это тело, эти друзья, эта работа. И они веселятся, тратят впустую время. Но приходит время и всё это рушится. Этим самым время доказывает, что всё это было неискренне, что всё это была иллюзия, невежество.

Всё, что не касается вечности, всё это неискренне. Мы знаем три свойства души - вечность, знание, счастье.

Всё что не касается одновременно этих трех вещей, всё неискренне. Если отдельно вечность - тоже не совсем искренне. Если отдельно знание, тоже
не совсем искренне. Если отдельно счастье, тоже не совсем искренне.

Должно быть всё вместе - вечность, знание, счастье. Вот это интересует душу. Одновременно.

Если ум наблюдает вечность, знание, счастье, то этот ум искренен, т.к. он в этом случае представляет не свои интересы, а интересы души,
и душа при этом не находится в иллюзии.

Если же душа в иллюзии, то интересы, которыми занят ум, мало относятся к инересам души, но душа по иллюзорному положению, этого не понимает.
Поэтому в таком положении, то, что будет говорить ум, оно не искренне, то есть не имеет отношения к реальным интересам души.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Никто не мешает конечно же... И не только материальный, а вообще мир - реальность... А можно и не искать, да и зачем, об этом и говорил ... Где искать и как (сон и двери) ? Где бы не искать все равно найдешь но не найдешь если не увидишь и искать что либо конкретное и в каком либо конкретном месте. Есть такая история... Работник крал с фабрики и начальник начала это подозревать и его каждый день стали проверять, полностью всю машину перерывали и его самого и ничего не находили ... Можно сказать что он ни крал, они то ничего не нашли... Но дело в том что этот рабочий крал и еще как и при чем каждый день и при этом легко проезжал пост... Он просто крал машины ... когда как охраники искали внутри но не искали саму машину которая каждый раз была под самым носом


Мир реален, но он не соответствует природе души, поэтому бытие здесь, среди низшей природы, приносит душе с её высшей природой, страдания, т.к. условия жизни здесь не такие, какие нужны душе. Но душа когда-то нарушила духовные законы в мире, где духовные условия, по своему праву на свободу, и именно потому оказалась здесь, в неестественном для себя положении, где отсутствует вечность, знание, счастье.

Теперь, находясь в этом неестественном трудном положении, душа должна вновь начать исполнять духовные законы, и как только она это сделает, тотчас же окажется в духовном мире.

Вот для того, чтобы научиться исполнять эти законы, а также для того, чтобы можно было сколько угодно упорствовать в попытках прожить по другим законам, и создан этот материальный мир, где душе предоставлено право существовать, нарушая духовные законы. Фактически тюрьма для тех, кто не хочет следовать правилам совместного общежития.

Поэтому тут можно искать что угодно, кто-то ищет утвердить свое понимание жизни, кто-то ищет удовлетворения чувств, кто-то ищет господства, пожалуйста, что угодно делайте, но последствия будете испытывать на себе же. Вот так душа и ищет методом проб и ошибок, как же так жить, чтобы на себе испытывать только хорошее, причем всегда, и в конце концов, набив множество шишек, приходит к тому, что нарушение правил общежития в первую очередь бьет по ней самой же, и тогда начинает жить так, чтобы делать благо другим. Тогда к ней приходит разум и знание как выбраться из этих неестественных условий. Так душа освобождается из тюрьмы.

Поэтому тюрьма конечно реальность, но мало кто хочет в ней жить. Хотя, кто еще мало набил шишек, могут продвигать какие угодно другие теории и сами следовать. На то и песочница, чтобы пробовать.

В религию в основном приходят уже те, кто набил достаточно шишек и не имеет других амбиций кроме как поскорее выбраться из этих условий.

В общем сытый голодного не поймет. Кто еще шишок не набил, и плавает в иллюзии, ему и тюрьма за райское место. Вот точно как дети. Они пока маленькие, и если выросли в тюрьме, они не будут знать, что есть что-то лучшее. И будут говорить тюрьма - реальность.

Прабхупада называл это философией доктора лягушки. Она живет в своем колодце и всё меряет понятиями своего колодца. Сколько угодно. На то она и лягушка. Никто её никуда не приглашает. До той поры пока она сама не поймет, что не колодцем единым.

----------


## Сева

Согласно Шримад Бхагаватам похоть это симптом гуны страсти. А симптомом гуны благости является способность контролировать чувства. Чтобы похоть прошла нужно поднятся в гуну благости.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Очень хорошая статья по этой теме для тех, кто знает английский:
http://www.dandavats.com/?p=33643

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Эта статья на русском : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post167378

----------


## Варган

"Однако когда человек утвердился в Сознании Кришны, то у него такая внутренняя сила, что он не испытывает желания. Хотя он не импотент, он не хочет секса. Даже если у него три жены, он всё равно не привязан. Парам дриштва нивартате".
Шрила Прабхупада "Путь к совершенству", глава 10.

"Вожделение — это не что иное, как искаженное отражение любви к Богу, которая заложена в каждом живом существе. Если человек с раннего возраста овладеет наукой сознания Кришны, его естественная любовь к Богу не сможет превратиться в вожделение. Но если любовь к Богу уже превратилась в вожделение, живому существу очень трудно вернуться в свое естественное состояние. Тем не менее метод сознания Кришны столь могуществен, что, даже начав с опозданием, человек может обрести любовь к Богу, если будет следовать правилам преданного служения. Иначе говоря, научиться управлять своими чувствами можно на любом этапе жизни. Надо лишь понять необходимость этого и посвятить себя практике сознания Кришны, или преданному служению Господу. Так, постепенно превратив вожделение в любовь к Богу, человек достигнет высшей цели человеческой жизни".
БГ 3.41., комм.

Таким образом, у чистых преданных всё в порядке с гормонами, в том числе с тестостероном. Но эту силу они используют для служения Кришне (слушание, воспевание, проповедь и т.д.), а не для служения своим чувствам.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

«Когда мужчина и женщина прикасаются друг к другу, в них естественным образом пробуждается желание. Из этого стиха явствует, что подобные чувства присущи и духовным телам. Тело Господа Ананты и тела девушек, доставляющих Ему удовольствие, духовны, - стало быть, в духовном теле изначально присутствуют все ощущения и переживания. Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре»: джанмадй асйа йатах. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур поясняет, что слово ади в этой сутре указывает на ади-расу, изначальное половое влечение, которое берет начало во Всевышнем. Это духовное вожделение, однако, в корне отличается от материального, так же как золото отличается от железа». (Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.25.5, комм.)

«Желание наслаждаться свойственно как Кришне, так и Его неотъемлемым частицам, живым существам. В духовном мире подобные желания духовны. Не надо совершать ошибку, считая их материальными. Когда в материальном мире человек, движимый страстью, наслаждается сексом - он наслаждается чем-то временным. После нескольких минут это наслаждение исчезает. *В духовном мире может присутствовать то же самое наслаждение, однако там оно не исчезает никогда*. Им можно наслаждаться постоянно. В духовном мире сексуальное удовольствие не утрачивает новизны и кажется все более и более приятным - в материальном наслаждение сексом всего через несколько минут становится непривлекательным и никогда не бывает долговременным» (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхйа 8.138, комм.) 

Может присутствовать? Как правильно это трактовать?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Может присутствовать? Как правильно это трактовать?


Интересно узнать, чего Вы ожидали?

Чтобы объяснить как трактовать, интересно понять, как вы в своих ожиданиях трактовали?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так, постепенно превратив вожделение в любовь к Богу, человек достигнет высшей цели человеческой жизни".
> БГ 3.41., комм.


Тут очень важное слово "постепенно".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Интересно узнать, чего Вы ожидали?
> 
> Чтобы объяснить как трактовать, интересно понять, как вы в своих ожиданиях трактовали?


Секс в материальной жизни представлен двумя аспектами:
1. Желанием удовлетворять свои чувства: тонкий и грубый.
2. Желанием иметь детей: дети как объект наслаждения и дети как объект духовного воспитания.

В духовной жизни за пределами материального мира мне вообще неизвестна ни природа ни причины ни все что с этим связано. Ожиданий нету.

Как оно есть?

----------


## Варган

> Тут очень важное слово "постепенно".


Как ни странно, в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады нет этого важного слова "постепенно".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Как ни странно, в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады нет этого важного слова "постепенно".


"...one can begin regulating the senses in K???a consciousness".
Слова "начать регулировать" разве не означают постепенность?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Секс в материальной жизни представлен двумя аспектами:
> 1. Желанием удовлетворять свои чувства: тонкий и грубый.
> 2. Желанием иметь детей: дети как объект наслаждения и дети как объект духовного воспитания.
> 
> В духовной жизни за пределами материального мира мне вообще неизвестна ни природа ни причины ни все что с этим связано. Ожиданий нету.
> 
> Как оно есть?


Судя по вопросами, задавая вопросы, вы пользуетесь терминами, значения которых не понимаете. Ведь очевидно же, что ответ содержится в самих ваших вопросах.

Вначале нужно прояснить термины которыми вы пользуетесь, и тогда не нужно будет отвечать на эти вопросы. А без прояснения этих терминов даже если дать ответ, то он будет непонятен.

Например, чтобы ответить на вопрос почему возникает именно такое желание, вначале нужно понимать, что вообще такое желание.
Чтобы ответить на вопрос об удовлетворении, нужно понимать что вообще такое удовлетворение.
Чтобы ответить на вопрос о чувствах, нужно прояснить что вообще такое чувства.
Чтобы ответить на вопрос о "своих", нужно прояснить что означает "своих".
Чтобы ответить на вопрос об объектах наслаждения, нужно прояснить, что означает "наслаждение".

Я имею в виду значения терминов не в нашей фантазии, например, наслаждение, как что-то приятное, а что это
всё означает в реальности, с духовной точки зрения.

А то получится, что мы будем говорить о черных дырах, в то время как никто не знает есть ли вообще эти черные дыры или нет.

Ученые постоянно делают такое мошенничество, нечто непонятное им объявляют термином, и в дальнейшем пользуются этим термином
с таким видом, как будто они понимают каковая суть, лежащая в этом явлении. И все дальнейшие логические построения делают, взяв
этот термин в качестве фундамента, хотя на самом деле, поскольку суть явления обозначенного этим термином не ясна, то зачастую оказывается,
что укладывая эти термины в фундамент, они просто строят воздушные замки.

Так и вы, пытаясь задавать вопросы из непонятных слов, какие понятные ответы хотите услышать, и какие воздушные замки построить, если сами термины, лежащие в вопросах, вам непонятны?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему зачатие нельзя проводить в сатвичное время утром и в раджасичное - днем? И почему можно ночью - в тамасичное время? 
Вопрос по статье Бриджабаси Прабху https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...0%D1%80%D0%B0/

Сношение в сандхью (в сумерки, то есть на восходе и закате солнца) категорически запрещено. 
Пример этому — история с Дити и Кашьяпой Муни описанная в 3-й Песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в результате такого сношения у них родились сыновья-демоны.

Текст 124

«Половое сношение в эти запрещенные дни уничтожает богатство семьи и приводит к бедности. 
Секс днем оскверняет человека грехом. Секс на голой земле приводит к болезням, а в воде — осуждается».

Примечание: Половое сношение днем строго запрещено также во многих местах в «Махабхарате».

В «Маркандейа Пуране» (14.74) один из ямадутов показывает царю Випашчиту ад и говорит при этом:

«Грешники, которые занимались сексом днем и грешники, которые наслаждались близостью с чужими женами, 
попадают в ад, где они обессилев от голода и с высушенными языками и небом от жажды, изнемогают от страданий».

Комментируя «Ягьявалкья-смрити» 1.79, Апарарка цитирует Шанхка-Ликхита-смрити, в которой утверждается, что днем нельзя вступать в половую связь, 
иначе родится евнух (клиба) и слабый ребенок (алпа-вирья), который не проживет долго (алпайуша).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А по конкретнее..

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему зачатие нельзя проводить в сатвичное время утром и в раджасичное - днем? И почему можно ночью - в тамасичное время?


Потому что всякое дело требует своего времени, своего исполнителя, своего умонастроения и т.д. Тогда оно может стать дхармой. Кришна говорил, что лучше плохо исполнять свою дхарму, чем хорошо, но чужую. Можно бы добавить к этому, что лучше плохо исполнить вОвремя, чем хорошо, но не вовремя, лучше плохо исполнить, но в данных обстоятельствах, когда это необходимо, чем хорошо, но в других обстоятельствах, когда это не нужно.

Дхарма - это то, чему следуют, а не то, что устанавливают, не то, что следует за нами. То есть дхарма, чтобы её выполнить устанавливает свое время, место, обстоятельство, и все эти требования должны быть выполнены, чтобы дхарма была удовлетворена. Если дело исполняется не в то время, не в том месте, не в тех обстоятельствах, то оно не может стать дхармой, а скорее будет никому не нужной самодеятельностью.

Соответственно и результат.

Зачатие это не просто механический процесс, как рассматривают любой процесс атеисты. Многие силы и действующие лица вовлечены в него. Рассматривать этот процесс без привязки ко всем силам и действующим лицам, которые действуют в свое время и в своем месте, оскорбительно, поэтому при таком подходе не стоит рассчитывать на хороший результат.

Атеисты думают, что это они деятели, что они всем управляют, что всё зависит только от них, и поэтому от времени ничего не должно зависеть. Но мы то знаем, что наше тело - это всего лишь поле деятельности, а мы лишь один из многих участников этой деятельности, потому садить себя на трон деятеля, не учитывая время, место, обстоятельства, мотивы других участников деятельности, слегка легкомысленно с нашей стороны.

Легкомысленно также думать, что ничего не зависит от нас. Правильнее что все зависит не только от нас, но "в том числе и от нас". 

Земледелец не будет столь легкомыслен, чтобы считать что урожай зависит только от него. Он кладет зерно в почву весной, то есть учитывает время, кладет в плодородную почву, в подготовленном месте и т.д., то есть учитыает место, обстоятельства.

Если он будет класть зерно в почву осенью или зимой, разве может рассчитывать на хороший урожай, даже при всем своем старании?

То есть не всё зависит только от механичности деятельности, типа взял зерно и закопал. Нужно учитыать внешние силы, благодаря которым зерно может расти. А земледелец лишь помогает и выбирает время и место, где эти силы будут помогать, а не мешать.

Ваш вопрос такой, потому что вы не знаете какие силы действуют при зачатии. Поэтому Вы думаете, что для хорошего ребенка нужна гуна благости. Это логично. Только ведь при одной лишь гуне благости никакого ребенка вообще не будет. Зачатие происходит через половые органы которые лежат в сфере гуны невежества.

Саттва гуна, та которая утром, никакого отношения к процессу половых взаимоотношений не имеет. Скорее наоборот, чем больше саттвы, тем слабее половые взаимоотношения. И наоборот, чем больше тамаса, тем половые отношения усиливаются. Для демонов это вообще самое главное в жизни.

И неправильно думать, что всё то, что утром - саттва, а всё что ночью, тамас. Кришна устраивал танцы ночью, а демоны утром не превращаются в саттвичных полубогов.

У тамаса свое предназначение, а у саттвы свое. Если всё использовать по предназначению, то будет хороший результат как от саттвы, так и от тамаса, но если саттву использовать там где нужен тамас, а тамас там где нужна саттва, вот тогда ничего хорошего ожидать не приходится. Это будет не дхарма, а самодеятельность.

Как видите, тамас не всегда это плохо, а саттва не всегда хорошо. Слишком черно-белая картина. Всё хорошо в своем месте, времени, обстоятельствах.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

У нас в сознании Кришны культивируется, что всё что гуна благости это хорошо, а всё что тамас это плохо. Но мы знаем истории из ШБ, когда кто-то, преданные или праджапати и т.д. пренебрежительно высказывались о Господе Шиве или о его поведении, и получали плохие последствия несмотря на всю их якобы приверженность гуне благости. И мы знаем истории из ШБ, когда только Господь Шива мог осуществить что-то или помочь в чем-то, и никто другой.

Это лишний раз подтверждает, что всё хорошо в своем месте, времени, обстоятельствах, вне зависимости, гуна ли это благости, тамаса или что-то еще.

Только умея употреблять то что нужно, тогда когда нужно и там где нужно, можно достичь хорошего результата.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Очень интересная статья есть по данной теме: 

Журнал ",_Harmonist_," под редакцией Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура:

" Эротизм и безраздельная преданность Богу ", однако статья на английском и её перевод есть в открытом доступе, я не знаю можно ли данную статью читать в ее переводе на сайтах ( просторах ) интернета, однако как я понимаю в одной из своих лекций на официальном сайте:

Враджендра Кумара Прабху " _Лекарство от вожделения (Маяпур)_ " речь идёт именно об этой статье. Рекомендую послушать лекцию и и прочитать статью и продолжить общение по данной теме.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Почему зачатие нельзя проводить в сатвичное время утром и в раджасичное - днем? И почему можно ночью - в тамасичное время?


*Благоприятное и неблагоприятное время для зачатия*. Аударья Дхама прабху 

Есть классика - то, что важно. Это несложно соблюдать.  Важно  знать, что вначале зачатия солнце должно сесть, должно быть темно.   
Если солнце садится, темнет, и вы в это время зачинаете, то может быть зачат психически больной ребенок.
Если вы утром зачинаете, в рассвет, когда солнце уже восходит, то тогда слишком  чувствительный ребенок может быть.
А если зачинаете  днем, то болезненный ребенок родится, а если ночью - здоровый. 

Система ясна? Зачатие под влиянием, под силой,  Луны должно происходить https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_ne_mKPZPE




> всё хорошо в своем месте, времени, обстоятельствах


Если вы в возрасте и вам надо срочно ребенка зачинать, иначе вообще не получится, тогда лучше не рисковать и зачинать раньше. Не надо ждать астрологов.
<...>
может так случиться, что вообще потом не зачнете, уже поздно. Можно зачинать, значит придется зачинать как можете, когда получится. 
Это важно понимать, потому что сейчас у многих людей очень плохая карма на это. https://audioveda.ru/audios/271

----------


## Сева

Нашел недавно клссный стих в Бхагаватам - 

Да защитит меня от вожделения Санат-кумар. Перед началом благих дел да пребудет со мной Господь Хаягрива, чтобы я не забыл выразить почтение Всевышнему. Да поможет мне Деварши Нарада избежать оскорблений при поклонении Божеству. Да хранит меня Господь Курма от падения в бездну ада.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый в этом мире одержим вожделением, и именно оно является главным препятствием на пути преданного служения Господу. Поэтому тем, кого слишком мучит половое чувство, советуется просить помощи у Санат-кумара, великого преданного-брахмачари.
Нарада Муни, непревзойденный знаток правил арчаны, составил трактат «Нарада-панчаратра», где подробно изложил порядок поклонения Божеству. Каждый, кто поклоняется Божеству у себя дома или в храме, должен всегда искать милости Деварши Нарады, чтобы в процессе арчаны избежать тридцати двух возможных оскорблений Божества. Эти оскорбления перечислены в нашей книге «Нектар преданности».

----------


## Иван1

А есть какая то информация о Санат-Кумаре? Как правильно к нему обращаться? С чем связано имя Господа Хаягрива?
Обязан ли Санат-Кумар защищать от вожделения и что это за опыт защиты Санат-Кумаром от вожделения? Как это происходит?

Как снискать милость Деварши Награды и Санат-Кумара? На каком уровне должно находится живое существо, чтобы быть способным воспринять милость столь Великого Вайшнава как Нарада Муни? Является ли Санат-Кумар Вайшнавом? И может ли тот кто не совершает поклонение Господу ШрииКришне, а занят мирской деятельность снискать милость этих личностей? И т.д.

----------


## Сева

Не знаю я как правильно обращатся к Санат кумару, думаю можно и по русски. я вот обращался по русски и нашел интересную беседу Прабхупады с реально ценной информацией - 
Upendra, Prabhupada's personal servant in San Francisco, came before Prabhupada crying. He said he couldn't overcome his sex urge. He had engaged in illicit sex. When he asked if Krsna forgives offenses, Prabhupada consoled him: "Yes, Krsna forgives." Upendra asked if he could overcome his lust by getting married. "No, you are too young," Srila Prabhupada said. "You should stay away from rich food. Eat starvishly." He told Upendra to take unspiced dal and capatis without butter.

Личный слуга Прабхупады в Сан Франциско, Упендра однажды пришел к Прабхупаде плачущий и сказал что не может контролировать вожделение и занимается незаконным сексом. Прабхупада сказал что Кришна может простить его. Упендра спросил стоит ли ему женится чтобы обуздать вожделение. Прабхупада ответил: Нет, ты слишком молод. Ты должен держаться подальше от роскошной пищи, питайся аскетично, ешь дал без специй и чапати без масла.

----------


## Сева

Даже буддистские и православные монахи соблюдают целибат, хотя про Кришну вообще не знают. И у них есть общая черта - они аскетичны в пище не едят жирного, жареного в масле и прочей роскошной пищи.

----------


## Варган

Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.12.11:
_этат сарвам грихастхасйа 
самамнатам йатер апи 
гуру-врттир викалпена 
грихастхасйарту-гаминах_

Перевод Шрилы Прабхупады: 
*Все эти правила и предписания в равной мере относятся и к семейным людям, и к санньяси — тем, кто отрекся от мира. Грихастхи, однако, с разрешения своего духовного учителя могут вступать в половые отношения в период, благоприятный для зачатия.* 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 

Некоторые думают, что грихастхе, семейному человеку, позволено заниматься сексом в любое время. Такое представление о грихастха-ашраме ошибочно. Любой, кто встал на путь духовной жизни, будь то грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяси или брахмачари, обязан подчиняться духовному учителю. Брахмачари и санньяси должны полностью воздерживаться от половой жизни. Для грихастх тоже существуют строгие предписания на этот счет. Грихастхи могут вступать в половые отношения только тогда, когда им разрешит гуру. Поэтому в стихе упоминается, что человек обязан следовать указаниям духовного учителя (гуру-врттир викалпена). Когда гуру скажет, тогда грихастха и может вступить в половые отношения. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.11). Дхармавируддхо бхутешу камо ’сми: половая жизнь, которая не противоречит религиозным принципам, есть дхарма, закон религии. Грихастхам разрешено вступать в половые отношения, когда существует благоприятная возможность для зачатия и если духовный учитель дал свое дозволение. Если гуру разрешил супругам в определенный период вступать в половые отношения, они могут это делать, но, если гуру не велит, они должны воздерживаться от половой жизни. Сначала грихастха должен получить от духовного учителя разрешение на обряд, называемый гарбхадхана- самскарой. Только совершив этот обряд, он может вступить со своей женой в половые отношения и зачать ребенка. Брахманы обычно всю жизнь остаются брахмачари, но некоторые из них становятся грихастхами и вступают в половые отношения, однако они делают это, строго подчиняясь указаниям духовного учителя. Кшатрию разрешается иметь больше одной жены, однако и он должен действовать в соответствии с наставлениями гуру. Если человек стал грихастхой, это вовсе не значит, что он может жениться сколько угодно раз и заниматься сексом, когда ему вздумается. Это не духовная жизнь. Духовная жизнь подразумевает, что человек во всем руководствуется наставлениями гуру. Только тот, кто идет по духовному пути, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя, может обрести милость Кришны. Йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах. Человек, который хочет духовно развиваться, но действует самовольно и не следует указаниям духовного учителя, лишает себя прибежища. Йасйапрасадан на гатих куто ’пи. Таким образом, не получив дозволения духовного учителя, даже грихастхи не должны вступать в половые отношения.

----------


## Варган

"В писаниях говорится, что человек, который осознал свою духовную природу и стремится достичь высшего совершенства йоги, должен перестать общаться с молодыми женщинами. Но сейчас на каждом шагу можно встретить шарлатанов, которые утверждают, что наличие половых органов у мужчины дает ему право неограниченно наслаждаться женщинами и это не может помешать ему стать йогом. Ни одна из авторитетных систем йоги не допускает свободного общения с женщинами. В этом стихе ясно сказано, что такое общение открывает перед человеком врата ада. В ведической цивилизации контакты с женщинами носили строго ограниченный характер. Представителям трех из четырех социальных укладов (брахмачари, ванапрастхам и санньяси) категорически запрещено общаться с женщинами. Вступать в интимные отношения с женщинами могут только грихастхи, женатые люди, и делать это можно только для зачатия хороших детей. Однако тот, кто хочет продолжать влачить жалкое существование в материальном мире, может общаться с женщинами, не придерживаясь никаких ограничений".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.31.39, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Варган

"Однажды весной 1970 года, после того как Вы закончили лекцию по Шри Ишопанишад, Вы вдруг закричали в микрофон: "Либо вы любите Кришну, либо вы любите вагину!" Все Ваши ученики были по-настоящему ошеломлены, они едва дышали, услышав эти слова, настолько резкие, такие смелые, и, таким образом, абсолютно совершенно верные".

Бхакта Даса прабху (Из книги подношений Шриле Прабхупаде, 2012 год, стр. 191 - Srila Prabhupada Tributes 2012, p. 191)

----------

